# Full rebuild and supertune!



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

This will be a work in progress but this old greenie CU 200 is thrashed. I have torn it completely down and I mean all the way. Plan to rebuild with carbontex drag. Abec 7 hybrid orange shield bearings. Then supertune high polish all friction points. I hope at the end it's better than it was new. Over all the parts look ok just really dirty and body has boat rash. I'll post pics as the project comes along.


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

The shim before








Sanding 








I will post it polished next!


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

If the boat rash is really bad you can send it to MattK and let him do his magic on it. Good luck with the rebuild.:cheers:


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

What kind of magic does he do?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Check it out brotha..
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=464830


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

If this reel might get dunked or splashed (like fishing in the surf), you might look at Boca #5 bearings, cheaper (still replacement over stock bearings) and with metal shields to help keep water out.


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

Drundel said:


> If this reel might get dunked or splashed (like fishing in the surf), you might look at Boca #5 bearings, cheaper (still replacement over stock bearings) and with metal shields to help keep water out.


Thanks Drundel and yes I have tried the 5's they are good but this reel will never be dunked maybe lightly splashed. I have read lots of opinions as far as shield on or shield less as far as water intrusion goes. The harder to get in but also harder to get out. I won't start that debate here. I'm not sure it matters if your tearing your reels down properly and maintaining them regularly. I wish I could justify the 9's I'm told you can feel a difference but that its not worth the $$$. I can tell you that I have taken the shields off my stock bearings in the past and I felt that it performed better. Less friction maybe not sure. I have talked with some of the fine folks at BOCA and they have told me that one of the improvements to the orange 7's is the shield is completely clear of the internals. We will soon seeðŸ˜œ


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

Polished and ready to go!

Now on to the other parts.

Will keep em coming!


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

Dipsay said:


> Check it out brotha..
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=464830


Ok those reels are awesome! I have seen them painted but how does he do the fish. Do you know if he can put a logo on?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Boogie1 said:


> Ok those reels are awesome! I have seen them painted but how does he do the fish. Do you know if he can put a logo on?


I don't think there is anything he can't do!


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

Reel handle


----------



## Cobrah (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice job dude. I just rebuilt one for a guy at works kid. Just an old cu 200b I picked up for nothing because it was trashed and totally rusted up. I ended up making the inside look new. It gets addicting once you start doing it


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Looking good. I hope the one I'm working on for friend comes out as nice. I offered to give it a shot after having a shop give his son a rather high $$$ to clean/repair. I haven't looked at it yet but he dropped it off in a ziploc completely disassembled.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Boogie1 said:


> Ok those reels are awesome! I have seen them painted but how does he do the fish. Do you know if he can put a logo on?


Hydro dipping. Good job so far.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice job brotha man, keep us posted:brew2:


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hard to get a good picture of this but it is smooth and mirror finished. This took some time it was pitted and had corrosion all the way around it.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Hooked said:


> Looking good. I hope the one I'm working on for friend comes out as nice. I offered to give it a shot after having a shop give his son a rather high $$$ to clean/repair. I haven't looked at it yet but he dropped it off in a ziploc completely disassembled.


good luck and let me know if you need any schematics as I saw yesterday Shimano doesn't have some of the older ones on their site.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Boogie1 said:


> Hard to get a good picture of this but it is smooth and mirror finished. This took some time it was pitted and had corrosion all the way around it.
> View attachment 614066


Good job.


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

I've got a site for schematics if anybody needs it.

http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/schematics/index.php

I hope that link works if not let me know and I'll give it another try.


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

Been watching videos on hydro dipping. Seems easy enough but most of the parts are big as well as the graphics. Need a source for the smaller graphics. 

As far as painting / clear coat; I guess I am going to use an air brush set up.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Boogie1 said:


> Been watching videos on hydro dipping. Seems easy enough but most of the parts are big as well as the graphics. Need a source for the smaller graphics.
> 
> As far as painting / clear coat; I guess I am going to use an air brush set up.


Air brush works best for small projects like that but the set up for hydro dipping is a little pricey IMO unless you do it a lot like mattk. I also have some paper schematics for the newer Lews that are not online that I can scan.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Looks good.

I've got my brothers 101SF and 51mg on my bench awaiting parts. Not sure how he did it, but the Al gear of the 51 has missing teeth and several others are worn rough. And on his 101, every bearing is trashed, I think he needs a reel with all titanium parts with full ceramic bearings.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Drundel said:


> Looks good.
> 
> I've got my brothers 101SF and 51mg on my bench awaiting parts. Not sure how he did it, but the Al gear of the 51 has missing teeth and several others are worn rough. And on his 101, every bearing is trashed, I think he needs a reel with all titanium parts with full ceramic bearings.


The Aluminum drive gears on the Cu100D and Ch50Mg don't hold up very well in the salt. I was going to mention this on your Frankenstein Cu100b thread that but I got distracted. The problem with them is that as the anodizing wears off it exposes the raw aluminum and eventually corrodes. The Aluminum is nice and light but it's brittle and eventually the teeth break off and the chips run through the gear set. I always replace them with a brass set unless the customer specifically asks for the Aluminum set.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

MattK said:


> The Aluminum drive gears on the Cu100D and Ch50Mg don't hold up very well in the salt. I was going to mention this on your Frankenstein Cu100b thread that but I got distracted. The problem with them is that as the anodizing wears off it exposes the raw aluminum and eventually corrodes. The Aluminum is nice and light but it's brittle and eventually the teeth break off and the chips run through the gear set. I always replace them with a brass set unless the customer specifically asks for the Aluminum set.


That's what I read (and I also guess if you send one back to Shimano for work, they replace it and the open bearings?), so before I thought about doing it, I opened my 1st 51mg and it still looks good. I just use it for finesse fishing for trout, so I'm hoping it would also survive in a surf reel.


----------



## geovex (Feb 12, 2013)

*Mathews Reel Repair*

If your looking to spice up its cosmetics, I HIGHLY recommend sending it to Matt. He just finished one up for my gal and it turned out awesome! I'll be sending all my stuff his way. Check it out.

http://www.txrodandreel.com/


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

No doubt Matt has got it down! Great looking reel.

So I just finished the inside of the pinion gear. That was a lesson in patients an persistence, after several epic failures I final got it. Hard to get a good picture of the inside of this guy but trust me its glass.

















Getting closer unfortunately I have to go back to work tomorrow. So I'll see y'all in a few!!


----------

